# Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2014)

Pressemeldung

*Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!​**Angler sind hierzulande die wichtigsten Wächter von Binnengewässern. Denn als Pächter von Fischereirechten sind Angelvereine gesetzlich zur Hege und Pflege ihrer Gewässer verpflichtet. *

Das Projekt „Besatzfisch“ untersuchte gemeinsam mit 18 niedersächsischen Angelvereinen, ob ihr Engagement beim Fischbesatz nachhaltig ist: 
für die Natur, die Vereinskasse und das Anglerglück. 

Begleiten Sie das Forscherteam rund um Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus vom Berliner Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) mit seinen Angelvereinen auf eine fünfjährige Forschungsreise quer durch die Tiefen unserer Gewässer, bei der auch der Mensch am Wasser nicht zu kurz kommt. 

*Besatzfisch - der Film.*


[youtube1]27Ar-A5PLA0[/youtube1]


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!*

Guter Film – mir persönlich war zu Beginn der Einsatz der Worte Angelfischer und Angelfischerei deutlich zu hoch, was gegen Ende erfreulicherweise immer mehr durch Angler ersetzt wurde.

Gerade als Schwabe finde ich zudem gut, wenn man Geld gut einsetzt und nicht sinnlos – auch und gerade bei der Bewirtschaftung.

Leider ist bei uns im Süden es oft so, dass viele Gewässer sehr klein sind und nur durch Besatz, auch und gerade durch Attraktionsbesatz, für Angler anglerisch interessant bleiben.

Ein Ausbleiben von entsprechenden Besätzen (oft gerade Regenbogen und Satzkarpfen) führt sehr schnell zu Vereinsaustritten und dadurch zu finanziellen Problemen im Verein.

Ebenso ist das Problem oft gegeben, keine fangfähigen Fische setzen zu dürfen, was gerade an kleinen Gewässern mit Kormoranproblem zum Unmut der Angler führt, weil Besatz mit zu kleinen Fischen nur als Kormoranfütterung gesehen wird.

Hier werden auch alle Register gezogen, um trotz Verboten große Fische besetzen zu können (statt Kauf von Fischen beim Züchter z. B. Pacht eines Teiches beim Züchter mit “umsetzen” des Bestandes beim ablassen oder auch die schlichte Mogelei (auf der Rechnung steht Brut oder vorgestreckte, besetzt wurden aber große Fische)..

Das Problemverhältnis Recht (gerade Natur- und vor allem Tierschutz) gegenüber Anglerinteressen wird eben oft genug und “schweigend” einfach ausgehebelt.

Interessanterweise sind oft die anglerisch attraktivsten Gewässer die, über welche man nix hört und sieht im Allgemeinen, da sie von einer Gruppe leidenschaftlicher Angler abseits organisierter Strukturen bewirtschaftete werden, wo zurücksetzen kein Problem darstellt und man sich schlicht nicht um Naturschutz oder Tierschutz kümmert, sondern um Anglerinteressen. 

Das Problem ist, dass auch organisierte Angler oft diese Gewässer kennen und neidisch sind, weil sie nicht rankommen – hätten sie die Wahl, wären sie schnell aus den Vereinen weg und würden was auf “Nachhaltigkeit” im Sinne des Naturschutzes sche......

Hier einen Weg zu finden, auch “Attraktionsgewässer” (ob Anlagen zum entnehmen oder Paylakes mit zurücksetzen) fördern zu können, um sensiblere Gewässer naturnah und nachhaltig bewirtschaften zu können, wird in meinen Augen zwar eine Herausforderung im gesellschaftlichen und politischen Kontext sein, aber unumgänglich, um langfristig Akzeptanz bei Anglern zu finden ohne oben genannte “Ausweichschummeleien” bei der Bewirtschaftung.

Ich bin gespannt, in wie weit z. B. die Vereine des Projektes auch noch in 10 Jahren so weitermachen, wie sie es momentan gelernt haben – dazu ist nach meiner Kenntnis auch eine Erhebung durch das Besatzfischprojekt geplant.


----------



## jigga1986 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!*

Der Kollege soll Frau Happach-Kasan ablösen 

 entnahmefenster find ich jetzt nicht so toll


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!*

Der Film ist nett, aber wirklich neues bringt der nicht, wenn man sich Gedanken über richtigen Besatz gemacht hat. 
Der ist eher für die Masse der Angler, der mit einer Preisliste zum Gewässerwart kommt und sagt was er fangen will um Gewinn bei seinen Jahresbeitrag zu machen.
Was mal ein interessanteres Thema währe: richtiger Besatz bei massiven aufkommen von externen Fischfressern, wie Kormoran oder Otter.


----------



## Deep Down (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!*

Der Film gibt auch eher die Impressionen während des Projektes wieder.

Viel interessanter ist das auf der Website angebotene Material zu dem Projekt, insbesondere die Broschüre.

Ich hab an diesem sehr vielschichtigem Projekt teilgenommen und es war wirklich seeeeehr lehrreich.

Es bleibt nun noch die Umsetzung des erlangten Wissens abzuwarten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!*

Mindestens die Broschüre lesen schadet nicht...

Interessant auch in dem Zusammenhang, dass der oft propagierte Besatz von kleinen Fischen (Brut, vorgestreckte etc.) eher kritisch gesehen wird.

Das folgende ist wortwörtlich aus Arlinghaus et al. (2014) entnommen. 

Quelle ist die Broschüre zum Projekt, Seite 23:
http://besatz-fisch.de/images/stories/141114_besatzfisch_broschuere.pdf

Die Erlaubnis zum wörtlichen zitieren liegt der Redaktion vor:

Zitat:
_"Besatzfisch-Experimente mit jungen Hechten (Hechtbrut oder einsömmerige Hechte) in natürlich reproduzierenden Beständen in Baggerseen und in Teichen führten zu keiner nachhaltigen Steigerung der Jahrgangsstärke und waren daher fischereilich mit wenigen Ausnahmen ohne Wirkung (Abbildung 7).

Vergleichbare Ergebnisse liegen zu einer Reihe weiterer Fischarten vor, die
von Anglern regelmäßig im Rahmen von Ausgleichsbesatzmaßnahmen in Gewässer eingesetzt werden (beispielsweise Bachforelle, Baer 2008).

*Möglicherweise wäre der Besatzerfolg gerade in reproduzierenden Beständen höher, wenn natürlich aufgezogene, größere, robuste Satzfische aus Teichen oder natürlichen Gewässern oder sogar entnahmefähige Fische verstärkt zur Anwendung kämen, statt, wie derzeit der Fall, in der Ausgleichsbesatzpraxis überwiegend auf Brütlinge oder sehr junge Satzfische zurückzugreifen.*

Ganz allgemein gilt: 
Satzfische sollten so groß (alt) sein, wie zum Umgehen natürlicher Engpässe nötig (Baer et al. 2007). Gerade die jungen Altersstadien sind intensiver Nahrungskonkurrenz mit natürlich aufgekommenen Artgenossen ausgesetzt und erfahren als Folge häufig eine sehr hohe Sterblichkeit nach Besatz. 
Ein pauschales Zurückgreifen auf Brütlinge oder sehr junge Satzfische wie in vielen Besatzratgebern empfohlen ist beim Ausgleichsbesatz daher nicht zielführend."_
Zitat Ende


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant auch in dem Zusammenhang, dass der oft propagierte Besatz von kleinen Fischen (Brut, vorgestreckte etc.) eher kritisch gesehen wird.
> 
> Das folgende ist wortwörtlich aus Arlinghaus et al. (2014) entnommen.
> 
> ...


 

Ist aber nicht pauschal auf alle Fische und alle Gewässer gemünst, sondern hier ganz explizit auf die stattgefundene Untersuchung und die damit in Zusammenhang stehenden Bestände, insbesondere beim Hecht. Ist auch im Film ganz klar gesagt worden, dass es auch auf Unterstände und Versteckmöglichkeiten ankommt.

Denn wo bereits ein guter Hechtbestand vorhanden ist, da macht Brütlingsbesatz natürlich keinen Sinn, da kann man sich grundsätzlich fragen, ob Besatz sinnvoll ist.

Brütlingbesatz kann bei anderen Fischen, in anderen Gewässern deshalb trotzdem Sinn machen. Bei Meerforellen, Lachsen und Quappen klappt das zumindest sehr gut.

Von daher, jetzt nicht mit Pauschalaussagen losrennen, das sollte jeder ganz genau für seine Gewässer prüfen und testen, was im Film ja auch gesagt wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht pauschal auf alle Fische und alle Gewässer gemünst,


Habe nie behauptet, das wäre auf alle Gewässer und Fischarten gemünzt..


----------



## fischerheinrich (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!*

Danke Thomas,

ich habe dort mitgemacht und (glaube ich) dreimal (oder zweimal) einen doch sehr umfangreichen Fragebogen ausgefüllt.
Den Film habe ich noch nicht ganz gesehen, bin mal gespannt


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!*

Mir musste da doch nicht danken (ausnahmsweise, grins) - ich hab das doch nur eingestellt und darauf hingewiesen, sonst hab ich da nix gemacht ;-))


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!*

Ich hab schon wieder das böse Wort "Entnahmefenster" gehört!
Leider konnte auch ein Prof.Arlinghaus nicht argumentieren, warum der Laich eines 1,20m Hechtes wertvoller sein soll, als der Laich desselben Hechtes, wenn er halt ein paar Jahre zuvor mit 70cm Länge entnommen wurde?
Ich sehe jetzt wieder Petitionen kommen, wo Leute pauschal fordern solches (Küchenfenster) Landesweit einzuführen!
Von Menschen propagiert, deren einziges Interesse darin liegt, möglichst viele Großhechte im Gewässer(Angelzirkus) zu haben, um ihre fröhlichen Catch&Release Poser Spielchen zu betreiben!
In Gewässern wo eine natürliche Reproduktion stattfindet und dies ist gerade beim Hecht fast überall der Fall, braucht es solchen Quatsch nicht!

Jürgen


----------



## jigga1986 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!*

Guter post


----------



## Deep Down (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Leider konnte auch ein Prof.Arlinghaus nicht argumentieren, warum der Laich eines 1,20m Hechtes wertvoller sein soll, als der Laich desselben Hechtes, wenn er halt ein paar Jahre zuvor mit 70cm Länge entnommen wurde?
> ........
> In Gewässern wo eine natürliche Reproduktion stattfindet und dies ist gerade beim Hecht fast überall der Fall, braucht es solchen Quatsch nicht!
> 
> Jürgen



Dann solltest Du Dich damit nochmal eingehender beschäftigen. Ein solches Statement zeugt davon, dass Du Dich mit der Materie nicht mal im Ansatz beschäftigt hast. Mag der Grund in einer nach Deinem Post bereits zu erkennenden schon zuvor bestehenden grundsätzlichen Ablehnungshaltung sein!
Kleiner Tipp: Es liegt nicht an der Qualität des Laiches! Die war zu dem auch gar nicht Gegenstand des Projektes. 
Der Grund für den Schutz eines Großlaicherbestandes liegt vielmehr in den Auswirkungen eines Jagddruckes begründet,  in diesem Fall durch den überlegenen Jäger Menschen.
Es gibt da grundsätzlich zwei Möglichkeiten wie die Natur bezüglich der Entwicklung eines Beutetieres auf Jagddruck, im übrigen seit Anbeginn des Lebens an sich, reagiert. Eine Möglichkeit soll dadurch verhindert werden.

http://besatz-fisch.de/images/stories/Papers/Papers_2013/Sonstige_Publikationen/131002_kolumne_evolution_ruteundrolle_11.13.pdf

Im Hinblick auf nach wissenschaftlichen Methoden ermittelten und vor allem belegbaren Ergebnissen, war der bloße Einwand des "Quatsches" schon immer höchst unbeachtlich!


----------



## Allround-Angler (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!*

Könnte bitte jemand kurz und verstädlich die Vorteile des Entnahmefensters erklären|kopfkrat?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!*

http://ifb-potsdam.de/Portals/0/Repository/Arlinghaus_Zusammenfassung.pdf


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!*

Wobei der Schutz von Großlaichern nur dort Sinn macht, wo sie auch Laichen können.

Haben die Angler ein steriles (Hindernisse sind ja oft unerwünscht und werden entfernt, weil man dadurch beim angeln beschränkt wird) Gewässer geschaffen, da kann man sich das auch schenken, wenn der Laich/die Fischbrut keine Überlebensschanchsen hat. Ich denke da nur an Gewässerreinigungen, mit Bergung von Totholz oder Graskarpfenbesatz gegen Krautfelder...

Von daher ist da jedes Gewässer für sich zu betrachten und man muss sich dann entscheiden, was für das einzelne Gewässer der richtige Weg der Bewirtschaftung ist.

In dem einen Gewässer ist das Küchenfenster die ideale Maßnahme, im anderen Gewässer bleibt nur Besatz und jedes Küchenfenster ist wirkungslos.

Es gibt also immer 2 Seiten.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!*

Was Arlinghaus auch genau so sagt. Es verbietet sich jede pauschale Betrachtung und jedes Gewässer ist nach seinen Gegebenheiten gesondert zu prüfen, ob Besatz Sinn macht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!*

Was natürlich nur die mitkriegen, die auch den Film und/oder die Broschüre und die Ergebnisse wirklich gesehen/gelesen und verstanden haben..


----------



## Perca3.0 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich finde den Film klasse.

Was mir vor allem gefällt ist, dass der Film (und die ganze wissenschaftliche Arbeit drumherum) Angler hilft die Deutungshoheit über ihre Gewässer zu behalten. Wer sich auskennt, kann nichtangelnden Kritikern fundierte Argumente engegenbringen. Das ist wichtig für die Zukunft. 

Welche Maßnahmen angewendet werden sollte jedem Bewirtschafter selbst überlassen bleiben. Das sagt ja auch der Arlinghaus.

Meine Meinung zm Hechtbesatz an kleinere bis mittleren Gewässern (z.B. Baggerseen): 
Ich glaube auch, dass sich besetzte Hechte selten gegen Einheimische durchsetzen oder lange halten. Ich finde aber man kann trotzdem z.B. im Herbst ein paar 50-70 cm große Hechte besetzen wenn man sie das leisten kann oder die Fische selber in nem Zuchtweiher groß ziehen kann.
Was in der Praxis dann passiert ist, dass die meisten der besetzten Hechte schnell gefangen werden. Das ist dann gerade für Leute die sonst kaum Hechte fangen ne gute Möglichkeit auch mal einen zu fangen. Und der eine oder andere Hecht der sich noch länger hält, sollte für das Gewässer auch kein großes Problem darstellen.

Das ist wissenschaftlich natürlich nicht fundiert, aber meine Meinung als Angler der gern mal was fängt und auch andern nen Fang gönnt.

Petri!


----------



## kreuzass (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!*

Ich hatte eine Meinung dazu.


----------



## BERND2000 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich finde den Film klasse.
> Was mir vor allem gefällt ist, dass der Film (und die ganze wissenschaftlich......................
> ...


Möglichweise solltest Du Ihn Dier noch einmal ansehen...
Der Film weist darauf hin, das Besatzfische nicht ganz so gut klarkommen, aber durchaus in dieser Größe überleben und dann den natürlichen Nachwuchs behindern, ohne den Bestand weiter zu fördern.
Gleichzeitig wird auf die Gefahr von negativen Veränderungen im Erbgut hingewiesen.
Da der Besatz mit fangreifen Fischen "nicht gerne gesehen" wird und nun auch noch Nachteile im Raum stehen, sollte man das wohl (in der Regel) unterlassen.

In der Regel, weil der Film eben betont das es auf das Gewässer ankommt und man halt nachdenken soll, bevor man handelt.


Man konnte ja auch noch einen weiteren Testversuch starten.:q

Können sich solche größeren Besatzfische auch in einem unbefischten Gewässer behaupten, wo also alle Nischen schon von angepassten Hechten besetzt sind ?
Also vergleichbar der Konkurrenz wie sie bei der Brut herrscht. 
Wer ja möglich, das sie sonst Nischen besetzen, die erst durch Entnahme geschaffen wurden.
Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn dann der ursprüngliche Bestand kaum verändert würde und es die Besatzfische seeehr viel schwerer hätten.

Aber Hechte sind auch ein doofes Beispiel, weil die Besatzfische immer noch fast Wildfische sind.
(Jedes Fischlein jagte selbst und die Eier stammen oft von Wildfängen)
Kein Vergleich zu den oft echten Zuchtfischen wie Forellen, Wels und immer mehr.
Das sind dann lediglich auf Trockenfutter getrimmte oft überzüchtete Haustiere.


----------



## Sneep (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!*

Hallo,
Arlinghaus sagt nirgendwo, dass kleinere Größen weniger Erfolg bringen. 

Die Wahl der Besatzgröße hängt davon ab, wo der Engpass für die Art im Gewässer liegt. Der Besatz soll eine Stufe darüber liegen. 

Wenn z.B. die BF nicht reproduziert, weil die Kiesbetten verschlammt sind, gehören da Brütlinge hinein.
Gibt es für Junghechte zu wenig Deckung, bringt der Besatz mit Brut auch nichts, dann sollte der Besatzfisch so  groß sein, dass er geeignete Unterstände findet.
Arlinghaus kritisiert lediglich, dass zu oft zur Brut gegriffen wird.

Das ist aber in meinen Augen nicht die ganze Wahrheit.
Gerade beim Hecht, kann ich durch Besatz mit größeren Tieren in die Altersstruktur des Hechtes eingreifen, mit negativen Folgen.
Wenn ich ältere Fische habe, habe ich als normaler Gewässerwart aber auch Fische die länger in der Zucht waren. Jeder Tag in der Zucht versaut den Besatzfisch etwas mehr. Anders sieht es bei Wildfängen aus hier entfällt die Zeit in der Fischzucht.

Ich würde für einen im Bach aufgewachsenen Lachssmolt jederzeit 10 Fische aus der Zucht hergeben. Diese Lachse aus der Zucht sind einfach nicht lebensfähig.

SnEEP


----------

